

Facebook's Timeline is raising privacy concerns - tilt
http://venturebeat.com/2012/01/06/epic-letter-to-ftc/

======
makecheck
One thing that the timeline has is a lot of unnecessary "weasel words". (Seems
to be a disturbing new trend at multiple sites in the last couple of years.)

For instance, when did it become uncool to _Delete_ things? Why can't I do
that? Why do I have to "Hide" or "Archive" or "Make Unavailable in Timeline"
or whatever else? Frankly, sites should always let users permanently and
irrevocably blow stuff away. I shouldn't have to let mistaken posts be
archived for eternity (for instance); sure no one can apparently see them, but
what is the point?

